

Vigorously-flipped coins are biased to come up the same way they started - kibwen
http://comptop.stanford.edu/u/preprints/heads.pdf

======
__float
Is it surprising to find that a coin is able to be flipped to the same result
when flipped from a constant position with constant force? The randomness in
flipping coins comes from the human element, not some magic quality inherent
to coins.

